# Giving Seapointer back?



## ValHam (Oct 28, 2007)

Anyone have any advice on giving seapointer back to the resort?


----------



## king1 (Oct 28, 2007)

One of my friends had two Seapointer weeks that we are presently selling through Cape Escapes.  He was going to just walk on them, but I found someone buying.  They are represented by: allison@capeescape.com   So far we've just sent in paperwork, but maybe the checks in the mail!


It has been some time since we made a deal, but it would be worth an email.
I feel like the whole thing is a big scam by a shady group designed to run the resort down, pass a large special, and then pick up most of the weeks for a song.  

Good luck, but if you don't make a sale, it seems very unlikely there will be any repercussions from just walking.  That was what my friend had planned to do before this offer came along.


----------



## Diane (Oct 28, 2007)

The someone buying is a company controlled by the scam artists in question.  They are now trying the same ploy at Chakas' Rock Chalets but there is board member at Chakas' offering some resistence.

Diane


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 29, 2007)

The scam artists in question are the Club Leisure Group run by ''Bullfrog'' Lamont.  Club Leisure Group owns First Resorts, so if your resort is managed by this outfit, it is at high risk of a similar scam at some point.


----------



## Diane (Oct 29, 2007)

According to information we received from the Chairman of the Chakas' Rock Board other names closely associated with Lamont, Club Leisure and First Resorts are:

P. M. Johnson who sits on the Chakas' Rock board and controls UCL Investments CC

G. C. (Graham) Johnson who also sits on the Chakas' Rock board

Arrowwood International

Flexi Holiday Club

Vacation Properties (PTY) LTD

Star 

Diane


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 30, 2007)

The three major SA points clubs controlled by Club Leisure Group are:
CRI (Club Resorts International)
Flexi-club
Star club


----------

